# holy ****!! $40million bugatti type 57sc



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i cant believe it sold for this much. 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1ac_1273209965


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Wow...


----------



## shadowofshoe (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice links -thanks I almost wrecked my R on the way to work when I heard that $ figure. Since I saw the link I completely understand the selling price.................LOL Mike


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

There's a reason they stopped after four... yuck.


----------



## TrixRForKids (Sep 27, 2009)

Who the f*** has $40 million???:what: They need to send some money my way.:banghead:


----------



## garageless (Sep 28, 2006)

I heard that it was going to be on display at the new Mullins museum so maybe he had the money.


----------

